# Signed the papers... delivery in 2 weeks



## fletcherdt (May 16, 2004)

hi guys!
We saw our first Outback two days ago. We've been looking for a T.T. for two years and knew this was the one. We ordered a 28RSS. It's going to be delivered in 2 weeks. I called all over California looking for one, I guess they are flying out of the stores right now. San Marcos, Ca had 4 last week and they all were picked up in just a few days! I found this forum and am so grateful. I am a little worried after reading about some of the problems people have had with their Outback, I need reassurance that most of you are still thrilled with your purchase. I have downloaded the PDI checklist and have written down the other problems to be aware of when doing the pickup. How do I add those little guys to my post here? Thanks for your suggestions are happy thoughts!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers, if you've found the PDI and other notes you've done your homework.

As for the issues, I had the same concern as you do. However if you keep reading, and I'm sure they'll respond here too, those that have had problems seem to still like their Outbacks. Key to me is a good dealer, and not hesitating to call the dealer back if you have problems.

Hope your Outback brings you years of fun!

What part of CA are you in?


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey Fletch & welcome from a fellow newbie,

We just went through the same search process only to find a 28 RSS at our local dealer here in Fresno. It had arrived about an hour before my call & we bought it before it ever hit the lot. I called all over CA & they just weren't keeping them long enough for us to ever catch up to one. We take delivery tomorow, 5/17 with the same PDI you downloaded and an Outbackbers PDI that was posted here firmly in hand. I asked the dealer if they wanted to see it before I came & they said to just bring it with us. Like you some of the issues here make me a little wary however, I'm sure if you found a similar forum for other manufacturers you would find these same little niggly things. I hope Y-Guy is correct in that the dealer make sthe difference. We know the Service Manager very well at the dealership we are buying from (Paull Everts, Fresno). He's a straight up guy & will do right by us.

Stay tuned to this forum, I've found answers to questions that I hand not yet thought to ask. It's a great resource.

Where did you find the unit? Just curious after all the calling I've done. I'll let you know how everything goes tomorrow. Can't wait man.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Flecherdt,
I saw two of the 28rss models on the lot last week in Colton. They may have been sold by now but the dealer was Mike Thompson RV, if your interested. Kirk


----------



## fletcherdt (May 16, 2004)

I went to the Mike Thompson's in Fountain Valley because they were having a big sale... we saw one that had already been sold. They were getting the next one in 55 days! I didn't call any of the other Mike Thompson's because, silly me, I thought that if one dealer had one then they would just let me know if the other Mike Thompsons had any.... so I called all over the state. Fresno ( Paul Evertt's ) said they would have a 26rs in 2 weeks and a 28rss in mid June. I then tried Bakersfield.... same deal. THEN, I decided to try the Mike Thompsons in Colton (MUCH CLOSER). They did have 2 28rss, one was sold before it got there and the other sold in a matter of days. They do have as of yesterday a 21rs (cute as a buton), a 25 rs-s and a 26rs. So if any of your friends see yours and fall in love, that Mike Thompson does have them. Thanks for all your help, and I know I will love it.... just a little nervous.. for us this is a huge investment. We live in Hemet by the way, halfway to the beach and halfway to the mountains.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers action

sunny


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hemet huh, well Flecherdt you are pretty close to us we live up in the high desert in Apple Valley. Will most likely see you on the road. Kirk


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

fletcherdt,

Welcome!!! Another Outbacker, that is a good sign.

Even having some minor items that need tweaking or repair, it is all worth while.

This weekend my truck with 9000 miles on it had the sunroof not shut (and it was raining), to me this is a minor problem that the dealer will fix. I still love the truck. Same with my Outback, regardless of the small glitches, I still love it. Unless you get a lemon I bet you will love yours also. I wouldn't worry too much.

The best thing you will find in this website is people letting others know what problems they have encountered, modifications they have made, but also how much they really enjoy their campers.

Waiting for the pickup is the hardest.

Good Luck

Kevin


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome aboard to both Outback and Outbackers.com







No need to worry about the new trailer. We have an outstanding bunch here to help with any issues you may encounter, and it sounds like you have a good dealer as well.

Although there are a few lemon stories floating around out there, the vast majority of us are thrilled with our new (and old) units. There are bound to be a few nit-picky things to take care of just like with any other manufacturer. Do a good pre-delivery inspection with your dealer and have them taken care of as needed. Alot of little items you can easily fix yourself.

Mine had 1 1/2 small issues. I was able to fix both with a screwdriver in 15 minutes. I have since been camping several times including many nights in the driveway! All the systems work very well and we are thrilled with our new Outback.

Next stop.......Yosemite National Park in June


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

Welcome from a fellow 28RSS owner. Hope you enjoy it as well as we do ours. action

The Kellys


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome,

We just took delivery of our 28RSS in April at Stiers in Bakersfield. Like most we had a few minor details that the dealer took care of. Our first trip was great and we love the outback. So don't be discouraged, between your dealer and Outbackers, you will find all the info and help you need.

Happy Camping,

Tom


----------



## BigMomma (May 12, 2004)

Hey,

Welcome to Outbackers (from another newbie







! I think small things are "wrong" with most trailers...just like most cars. Use the AWESOME checklist and you'll be fine - my In-Laws just picked up their new TT this afternoon - the checklist made ALL the difference!! Find those little "bugs" - and have the dealer take care of them before you even take delivery. Try EVERYTHING right there, on the lot. Turn on the burners...ALL the lights....(we had an electrical problem - evidently a wire was stapled when the trailer was being "put together")...turn on ALL the water faucets....EVERYTHING!

We LOVE our new Outback, now that we've SQUASHED those little "bugs"!









Hap...Hap...Happy Camping!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Welcome. You will love this site. The members are friendly and extremely helpful. We just bought our 1st TT 5 weeks ago (28 RSS) and just love it. Had it back at the dealers for some minor repairs such as loose screws and trim pieces not fitting properly but that is it.

PDI - take your time, have your check list and ask lots of questions. I got the dealer to give the owners manuals ahead of time... this gave me a chance to read them and have some pointed questions prepared.

Have lots of fun!!









Thor


----------

